# Leaking 10" Transite RWL Temp. patch question.



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey guys, 

So my boss just told me I have to go "patch" a leaking 10" RWL at a local mall apparently its in a very tight spot where we are unable to replace the section of pipe he suspects the leak is from a fitting. So as a temp patch I was thinking of PL the joint or use an EPOXY. Which is better, we are kind of hoping this patch will tie them over for a couple months so we can make arrangements. 

Thanks.


----------

